# How to make Bucket lights?



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

Need some suggestions on how to attach the bulb(1000watt par64) to the bucket?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

There are a couple of good ways, one is you could get a 4/0 box and put a nipple in the back and stick it thru the top of you light bucket. Install a socket or a keyles fixture on the 4/0 box and wire it up. There you go!

Although you might just melt the bucket with a 1000-way lamp.. bad news is you will need a mogal base for a 1000--watt lamp anyway, same principle.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

are you talking about making a stand for you lights? i made one. follow these steps.

1. get milk crate
2. put plastic garbage sack in crate.
3. pour 1/2 bag of concrete into crate. ( i used 80 lbs.........way to heavy).
4. place 1 1/2 rigid plumbing pipe into middle of crate. i capped the end going into the crate b/c i didn't want it to have concrete in it. the end sticking out must be threaded. i bought a 10' stick from HD and had the ends rethreaded. on the piece i put into the crate, i put the capped end into the crate and put a coupling on the other end.
5. with the other half of your pipe, weld a piece of flat bar onto a coupling. i painted mine black to prevent rust.
6. make sure pipe is level befor concrete dries.
7. drill 1/4" holes into flat bar to fasten par 64 lights.

now your all set. you can break it down for transport and set up when ready to fish.


----------



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

@ Mike i am building them in a metal galvanized bucket, thanks for the advice do yall have pics of your lights?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

matthew77515 said:


> @ Mike i am building them in a metal galvanized bucket, thanks for the advice do yall have pics of your lights?


I built some out of the old minnow buckets, they were pretty cool.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

just go to cheaplights.com and buy you the regular can for the par 64 stage light, avalible in black or polished alum. I use the polished alum and cut them off at the depressed place just outside of the bulb. I also remove the safety wire from the bucket, they come with the mogul base and about a 3 ft cord and a yoke for around 25 bucks ea.


----------



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

@trout250 what kind of bulb did u buy? i bought the medium flood should i have bought the narrow spot? and i just ordered one of those can thanks for the advise!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Bulb*



matthew77515 said:


> @trout250 what kind of bulb did u buy? i bought the medium flood should i have bought the narrow spot? and i just ordered one of those can thanks for the advise!


 par 64 1000w vnsp ;;thats very narrow spot ...seem to be best for fishing for me....cva34


----------

